# Machine Only Workout [Funny]



## READYorNOT (Mar 1, 2012)

Right,

My friend came off dbol only course about 4 weeks ago, he is now running NAPS at 100mg ED. He is limiting himself to machines though,

I have told him many of times that machines will limit muscle growth but he says he will continue to use machines only untill this course is over..haha

He is instane He takes naps with milk thistle and does not even eat alot, and smokes alot of weed.

He works his whole body daily........

What are your thoughts lmao.....

This is not me btw, as you can see from previous threads im running tbol only with tight diet and strict routine. Just incase you get confused.


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

sounds like a dickhead.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2012)

killah said:


> sounds like a dickhead.


A f*cking massive one


----------



## READYorNOT (Mar 1, 2012)

wish someone would talk some sence into him, i tell him im just trying to give adice im on same team as him,, we both want same goals....but he does not take advice think he knows best lol


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

laugh if he overtook you lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2012)

Natty.Solider said:


> laugh if he overtook you lol


Your arms look redonkulous in your avi


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

thanks mate. wasn't even arm day


----------



## READYorNOT (Mar 1, 2012)

Natty.Solider said:


> laugh if he overtook you lol


Now would I be writing this if the machine only seemed better then free weights?

come on use your brain if you have one, he's no where near my build as it is, he's skinny but trying to bulk with some naps , no pct no nothing..... Hardly any water , so yeah jokes on you.

nd not being nasty or anything biceps look nice but where your chest?


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

Perhaps his chest is further away than his arm , welcome to the world of perspective !.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Sounds like he is en route to becoming a monster.

Think your just jelous


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

READYorNOT said:


> Now would I be writing this if the machine only seemed better then free weights?
> 
> come on use your brain if you have one, he's no where near my build as it is, he's skinny but trying to bulk with some naps , no pct no nothing..... Hardly any water , so yeah jokes on you.
> 
> nd not being nasty or anything biceps look nice but where your chest?


Chill out dude... don't think he was having a dig at you.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

he smokes weed while you seem to smoke crack u rude cnut


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2012)

i dont see the point in making a thread just to mock someone (apart from trying to make yourself look more experienced), either try and help him or leave him alone to get on with it.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Typical cnut that knows very little about the substances he is putting in his body, doesnt want to work hard or commit to diet, and expects these pills to work miracles.

Kick him in the fcuking nuts is my advice.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

readyornot are u readyandwaiting


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

Why are you so against Machines?


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

I used machines only today...


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Why can't he make gains using machines? The poor diet and training routine will be what is limiting him. If it's a good machine with a large weight load then he should be able to get results from them.


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

READYorNOT said:


> Now would I be writing this if the machine only seemed better then free weights?
> 
> come on use your brain if you have one, he's no where near my build as it is, he's skinny but trying to bulk with some naps , no pct no nothing..... Hardly any water , so yeah jokes on you.
> 
> nd not being nasty or anything biceps look nice but where your chest?


Its right here mate, I just took this for you

View attachment 103836


Now wheres yours? Cmon you on gear, you show a natty whos boss


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Natty.Solider said:


> Its right here mate, I just took this for you
> 
> View attachment 103836
> 
> ...


Haha u tell him solider!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2012)




----------



## robbo9 (Mar 24, 2012)

Respect to that natty soldier... Im not saying im natty as im not as was on gear over 6 months ago. But looking at me now after a four month break and just doing diet no gear. No **** way you look good.

Ive realised how much harder it is to do it with no gear. Nice one, just shows people dont need gear but i just love the feeling so will be back on after gyno op


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

Thanks a lot brother - Kind words


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

READYorNOT said:


> Right,
> 
> My friend came off dbol only course about 4 weeks ago, he is now running NAPS at 100mg ED. He is limiting himself to machines though,
> 
> ...


Machines limit muscle growth? A well designed "machine" can offer many advantages over a regular barbell.Whilst the barbell, is a miraculous tool, capable of producing Amazing results, it does have limitations.The most important being leverage disadvantages.

Ill readily admit a lot of machines are poorly designed.However, certain brands, most notably early Nautilus, Hammer and medex, offer significant advantages.perform a set of Seated presses, on a Nautilus Nitro, and youll soon see that a properly designed cam will offer a far harder level of resistance than any barbell can.Similarly, 20 reps Squats on a Nautilus Duo Squat wil induce a level of fatigue, inroad, pain, and inability to walk unaided than any barbell squat.


----------



## RockyD (Oct 8, 2012)

If he's lifting heavy weights I doubt his muscles will tell the difference.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Rekless said:


> Why are you so against Machines?


Because they will kill us all have you never seen the terminator movies? :thumb:


----------



## Cutandjacked (Oct 30, 2012)

Machines are good if u wanna switch up your training a bit, but not solely to rely on. U can't beat good old free weights for building size! Tell him to do his research


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

50/50 imo why just limit yourself to just one type of work out, like said get your self on some hammer strengh and you will see you can still have a good session


----------

